# Rita...



## jinjinweiwei (Sep 21, 2005)

i live in houston harris county not yet in the mandtory evacuate zone. but everybody are leaving H-twon. my friends, my teachers, ppl who i know, ppl who i love... all have to go now. ahh... this is so messed up. college just started for 3 weeks, and now this... i dont even know what i should bring with me... anyways i am leaving H-town tomorrow. for sure. cuz H-town is gonna get a direct hit.


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2005)

you have access to personal records ? if so grab them and head out two or three states away.........pronto. If not just go ....


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2005)

Grab anything that u cant live without, and will need in the recovery phase....

Good luck dude, maybe some of mine will rub off on u and Me-262..........


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

Take any personal papers and photographs. Basically, the stuff you can't replace and beat feet. The thoughts and prayers of my family will go with you and 262. Report in when you guys are safe and when you can.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 21, 2005)

Best of luck boys. It's an inadequate thing to say, but it's heartfelt. I pray everyone makes it through this monster.


----------



## me262 (Sep 22, 2005)

looks like rita is moving a little to the east, not much but better than a direct hit


----------



## Pisis (Sep 22, 2005)

anyway, good luck


----------



## me262 (Sep 22, 2005)

jinjinweiwei said:


> i live in houston harris county not yet in the mandtory evacuate zone. but everybody are leaving H-twon. my friends, my teachers, ppl who i know, ppl who i love... all have to go now. ahh... this is so messed up. college just started for 3 weeks, and now this... i dont even know what i should bring with me... anyways i am leaving H-town tomorrow. for sure. cuz H-town is gonna get a direct hit.


on what part of houston do you live?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you out of there, 262?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 22, 2005)

In the words of King Harold while searching for the Holy Grail; "Run away!"


----------



## me262 (Sep 22, 2005)

about to leave home, last entry for awhile
thanks guys


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

Good luck 262, hope everything will be alright!


----------



## Erich (Sep 22, 2005)

arg another fat bitch approaches !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2005)

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Erich (Sep 22, 2005)

have just heard the winds have diminshed down to 150mph plus and a cat 4.............so what, a killer regardless, am pryaing this thing just fizzles out in the gulf. eye wall is almost 30 miles across !


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 22, 2005)

Unfortunately, conditions in the Gulf tend to feed those bastards more than anything. I hope more people heed the warnings this time.


----------



## Erich (Sep 22, 2005)

Skim, also heard that if this big fat thing back washes to the east, that possible 15-20 foot waves may hit as far as New Orleans.

the gulf is really getting hammered this season and we have till mid-November yet ! ugh


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

Sh*t Erich, that is one big storm.


Nonskimmer said:


> Unfortunately, conditions in the Gulf tend to feed those bastards more than anything. I hope more people heed the warnings this time.


Lets hope so.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm in College Station, TX, about 100-ish miles northwest of Houston. The eye was supposed to pass right over the College Station area but I think it's moved a bit. I am a little worried, the situation here is basically what happens when it snows in Florida- no one knows that to do at all. We're predicted to get 80-mph winds, maybe a tornado, and a couple inches of rain. I'll be stickin it out in my dorm drinkin beer with my roommate. Can anyone out there give some tips? Wish A&M luck in the weekend!


----------



## Erich (Sep 22, 2005)

you have a bomb proof basement, but actually I don't like the idea of being buried alive as a possibility. Why don't you pack the rig with some buddies and head northwest as now it appears that Louisiana may get the hammer down again, it has moved north to the surprise of the weather forecasters.....

keep watching but in your case, keep packing and head out.........


----------



## plan_D (Sep 22, 2005)

On a lighter note, that's a freakin' sweet picture of the hurricane.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck gusy. Hope you make it through allright.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

I am of the mind "If in doubt, get the hell out".


----------



## zerum (Sep 23, 2005)

Problems in New Orleans, water rising 8 cm minute. have come over flood defence


----------



## Erich (Sep 23, 2005)

idiots in N.O. pumped the downtown waste into that lake and now the lake is putting it right back into the city...............geez who was thinking this ? N.O. needs to be burned as I said earlier


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

Yep, they are putting a band-aid on a gaping wound.


----------



## zerum (Sep 23, 2005)

I heard in the news that Texas and Louisiana want to have 40000 more soldiers,but Pentagon said no!They send 800. http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/images/smiles/icon_eek.gif.
Qver 3 mill. people have leave their homes,biggest moving of people in 144 years.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

Until the storm is over, there is no reason for them to be there, unless you are looking to have more casualties. Having them on standby is a good idea, but not in the immediate area.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 23, 2005)

Storms startin to blow in, cloud cover is forming...i think it hits land tonight around 9 or so. pray for mojo...


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck and hunker down guys....


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been reading that it's down to Catagory 3 now - still horribly dangerous, but better than the Catagory 5 monster that it was.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 23, 2005)

Hang tight, Aggie. Give us an update when you can.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 23, 2005)

Hang tight and stay the hell away from any windows! Good luck buddy.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Good luck, hang in there.


----------



## Medvedya (Sep 24, 2005)

I wonder how it all went? I read that there were three fires in Galveston, but Rita hasn't been as destructive as feared.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

I dont know, I have not watched much TV today and not checked online yet. I figured i would get the news from teh people that are there when they want to post it.


----------



## me262 (Sep 24, 2005)

hi guys,1'm back !!!!!
fortunately the storm move east and spare the galveston-houston area, i got home about 1:00 pm and aparently everythig was ok, no downed tress or power lines, but on closer inspection someone break in the house and stole thousands of dlls of my property   
btw, we wento to a friend's house in magnolia,tx and we did not get much rain or wind, so we are ok so far


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about ur valuables dude...... Karma will get around to him sooner or later...

Glad to hear that u got outta there and theres no damage to ur house or family....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

Some asshole broke into your place? Sonuvabitch! Sorry to hear it.
I'm glad your place is ok at least.


----------



## me262 (Sep 25, 2005)

at least the house is intact!!!!!
and we are still together


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

I hate people that do that stuff, jesus christ they pray on other people when they are in bad times.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 25, 2005)

> jesus christ they *pray* on other people when they are in bad times.


LOL.... Wrong wording there dude..... Prey not pray... hehe..


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

That's just messed up. But like others have said, the important thing is that you guys are okay and your home is okay.


----------



## me262 (Sep 25, 2005)

thoses s.o.b. even cleaned my fridge!!!!   
my wife always keep the fridge packed with food for emergencies ( emergencies, o me laid off )
they took even my beers and pepsi and all the water we gater for the storm   , but they left my daugthers 'electric guitarr and flute, printers and the speakers i left in the closet and almost took my cd collection.
as far as i know they hit 2 houses in my street i do not know about the rest of the subdivision.   
in houston they had some looting but it was minimal.
in beaumont those stupids would be looters try to do it wail the whole police force was it the city looking for trouble and all, i mean all of those s.o.b. ,were arrested.   
but as my wife said: we can replace all the thing they took not now but eventuely i will.   
we are safe is the most important and many thanks guys for your kind words of help, we really apreciate that, even that we do not know each other's, many thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Sep 25, 2005)

all the best on your mishap me 262. People are so fricking deliquent. Let the insurance pay for your troubles man ........... those slimes were actually lucky they didn;t get a bullet in their heads.

hang in there E ~


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > jesus christ they *pray* on other people when they are in bad times.
> 
> 
> LOL.... Wrong wording there dude..... Prey not pray... hehe..



Ah shit oh well yall know what I mean. Atleast I dont claim to be a english scholar like P38. I mess up my english all the fucking time!


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Sep 25, 2005)

whoa.... just got back at 5 this morning... went to austin, it took me n my cousin 8 hours to drive!!! n i just always go on the shoulder road so that way i could go faster!!! there like piles of cars parked on the side of the road. ppl sleeping, or abandoned their cars on the road... ugh... it would be so nice if there is a spit there for me to fly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Glad you made it back okay though.


----------



## me262 (Sep 25, 2005)

that is a good news, dude!!!!
hey did you know that on friday all the main highways were empty????
anyway i'm glad that you made it too!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

Excellent. Good to be home I'll bet.


----------

